# Piston Engine



## Tom T (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello again. Here are some pictures of an engine that I built. Its a 4 piston engine. But it gets the fuel economy of 1.  8) 
                                              TomT


----------



## rake60 (Oct 14, 2007)

Now that is one impressive 4 piston engine Tom!

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Oct 14, 2007)

Very cool!  I like it!!


----------



## lugnut (Oct 14, 2007)

Tom T, that's just too cool :shock: Thanks for sharing it with us.
Mel


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome tom, if you can post a video of that running it would be cool. 

Pm me if you need help with the video.


----------



## Tom T (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry about the delay in this post I have been busy  finishing up HENRY ford first engine. will post pictures soon. Chuck, Tatoomick I will try to post a video and show the push rod side.   thanks for all replys  Tom T


----------



## Tom T (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a video of the piston engine.   TomT


http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t263/csguinn/?action=view&current=101_0331.flv


----------



## rake60 (Nov 4, 2007)

OK Tom
I was impressed by the Ford engine video.
Amazed by this one!!!!

That is one cool little engine!

Rick


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow; what an amazing sound!  Tom, can you give some details of the engine's "inner workings."  ie: intake & exhaust valving, fuel, carburetor, etc.  Forgive my noobie questions but that's the type of engine I want to build.  Not necessarily using the piston construction method but the sound is just too cool!


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice one there Tom,
I love engines that are different to the norm, and that is definitely different.

John


----------

